# He's home!



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Picked this guy up from Packout this morning. Turned out fantastic, glad to have him home.

Just waiting for the man cave to warm up so I can go get him hung up.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow. That looks awesome!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Holy cow !!
You have had great luck with the lifetime tags. 
Or, have you done some out of state hunting ?
Nice rug !!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I can't claim the fame for many of my mounts. My father used to buy things at auction and when he passed away I ended up with some of them.

Really they're just placeholders until I can get my own...

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks great Kinekilla! Couldn't help but notice your UPRR sign. Are you a railroader?----SS


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm not. Picked that poster up at the Golden Spike gift shop and had it framed. Fits in with my decor.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice work from Packout!! I love the pleats with the felt. I did rugs that way, and it makes them look so much better! Great Bear too!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Finished my display for the euro and victory pic. Turned out great as well.










Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Those look awesome! I really like the frame and shelf.


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

KineKilla said:


> Picked this guy up from Packout this morning. Turned out fantastic, glad to have him home.
> 
> Just waiting for the man cave to warm up so I can go get him hung up.
> 
> ...


Sweet rug!

How'd you hook him to the wall? Did the rug come with hooks or loops on the bottom?

I'm hoping I get lucky enough this spring to have Packout rug one for me as well!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah they have loops sewn into the backing. Makes it pretty easy.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

KineKilla said:


> Yeah they have loops sewn into the backing. Makes it pretty easy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Sweet. Fingers crossed now!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Good looking rug congrats!


----------



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

What year did you kill and what state? Also the unit and season. Just curious


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Last spring, Idaho. I believe unit 10...? Up east of Kamiah.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice bear


----------

